# Bianchi Record - year of fabrication



## marius.suiram (Apr 14, 2019)

I saw this one on Facebook. The bike was attached on a exercise machine. 10$.
Got the address, i cannot go wrong for 10$. But, unfortunately, the owner does not have the rear wheel. I'll take it anyway. The Shimano 600 pedals and the Universal bralkes are worth 10$.
Ready to leave, the lady told me that she has another bike, a racing bike. Let me take a look... a 1985 Schwinn Super Sport. Price 25$. Nice bonus!!!

The s.n. for the Bianchi, at the top of the seat tubing is 45961.
Any idea of the year of fabrication?
Pictures:


----------



## juvela (Apr 15, 2019)

------

hello marius,

Bianchi -

appears early '60's.

headset, gear ensemble, bottom bracket fittings and brake calipers may be the only remaining original fittings.

original chainset would have been Bianchi marked Magistroni with chainwheels of 47-52.

original stem & bar set would have been Ambrosio.

original pedals would have been Sheffield steel nr. 653.

original wheels would have been large flange QR 36 hole 27" with steel rims, likely Maccari.

puzzled by presence of saddle pillar shim.  IIRC the pillar size on these is 25.0mm.

integral headset has u-pattern races and takes 1/8" ball.

these machines are very heavy - heavier than comparable French cycles of the same era.
dating aids -

Allvit rear mech predates pulleys with "tyres."  you can check the various generations of them at VB.

Allvit  front mech model 600 predates model 700 which launched 1966.

estimate date of 1961-63 for bicycle.

---

Arnie -










https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1985.html-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 15, 2019)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> hello marius,
> 
> ...



Thank you for info.
On Bikeforums, T-Mar said that the bike is 63...64 made.


----------



## juvela (Apr 15, 2019)

------

Bianchi ---

another commonly encountered finish for this model at this time was rootbeer --





this example closer to original

gives an opportunity to view ex-works chainset, wheels, brake levers and pedals

discussed in this BF thread 

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/997832-1960-bianchi-record.html

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2019)

What a score!


----------

